# Vaping creates a "slime cloak" in your mouth



## Hooked

https://futurism.com/neoscope/vaping-creates-slime-cloak-mouth-scientists
28 May 2020

"THIS IS THE FASTEST CHANGE [TO THE ORAL MICROBIOME] TO A HUMAN BEHAVIOR THAT WE HAVE OBSERVED SO FAR."

It turns out that vaping can wreak havoc on your oral microbiome, the ecosystem of beneficial bacteria that live in your mouth.

Doctors analyzing plaque taken from the mouths of regular vapers found that their microbiomes had become “pathogen-rich,” Inverse reports, and that the bacteria had started to rapidly produce a layer of slime.

That horrifyingly-named “slime cloak” threatens the healthy bacteria that you want to live in your mouth while making it easier for disease-causing bacteria to latch on. As a result, the plaque samples from vapers in the study were as bad as those of patients with the severe gum disease periodontitis, according to research published Wednesday in the journal Science Advances.

“Most importantly, these changes happen within three to 12 months of vaping,” Ohio State University periodontist Purnima Kumar told Inverse. “This is the fastest change [to the oral microbiome] to a human behavior that we have observed so far, [including] diet, antibiotic use, smoking, [and] hookah.”

The slime cloaks themselves can form in just 24 hours, Kumar found.

It’s troubling news for heavy-use vapers, but it’s difficult to know what the long-term health impacts of this microbiome disruption will be, Inverse reports. Like with other experiments on e-cigarettes, the findings are so new that it’s difficult to extrapolate into the future.

“Vaping can potentially induce a whole host of different diseases than what we have been used to seeing with smoking because of the different inflammatory signals and their intensities,” Kumar told Inverse. “It is possible that our immune system will respond to it in ways we do not know and result in diseases that we have not commonly seen in the mouth.”

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Eh if it hasn't caused me a mouth disease in 3 years of vaping and being off the smokes... I'm just as likely to get hit by a train

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaped for 6 years + this is another story that seems like the brown stuff you see on a side walk!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## volcom27101982

Hooked said:


> https://futurism.com/neoscope/vaping-creates-slime-cloak-mouth-scientists
> 28 May 2020
> 
> "THIS IS THE FASTEST CHANGE [TO THE ORAL MICROBIOME] TO A HUMAN BEHAVIOR THAT WE HAVE OBSERVED SO FAR."
> 
> It turns out that vaping can wreak havoc on your oral microbiome, the ecosystem of beneficial bacteria that live in your mouth.
> 
> Doctors analyzing plaque taken from the mouths of regular vapers found that their microbiomes had become “pathogen-rich,” Inverse reports, and that the bacteria had started to rapidly produce a layer of slime.
> 
> That horrifyingly-named “slime cloak” threatens the healthy bacteria that you want to live in your mouth while making it easier for disease-causing bacteria to latch on. As a result, the plaque samples from vapers in the study were as bad as those of patients with the severe gum disease periodontitis, according to research published Wednesday in the journal Science Advances.
> 
> “Most importantly, these changes happen within three to 12 months of vaping,” Ohio State University periodontist Purnima Kumar told Inverse. “This is the fastest change [to the oral microbiome] to a human behavior that we have observed so far, [including] diet, antibiotic use, smoking, [and] hookah.”
> 
> The slime cloaks themselves can form in just 24 hours, Kumar found.
> 
> It’s troubling news for heavy-use vapers, but it’s difficult to know what the long-term health impacts of this microbiome disruption will be, Inverse reports. Like with other experiments on e-cigarettes, the findings are so new that it’s difficult to extrapolate into the future.
> 
> “Vaping can potentially induce a whole host of different diseases than what we have been used to seeing with smoking because of the different inflammatory signals and their intensities,” Kumar told Inverse. “It is possible that our immune system will respond to it in ways we do not know and result in diseases that we have not commonly seen in the mouth.”

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## volcom27101982

Hooked said:


> https://futurism.com/neoscope/vaping-creates-slime-cloak-mouth-scientists
> 28 May 2020
> 
> "THIS IS THE FASTEST CHANGE [TO THE ORAL MICROBIOME] TO A HUMAN BEHAVIOR THAT WE HAVE OBSERVED SO FAR."
> 
> It turns out that vaping can wreak havoc on your oral microbiome, the ecosystem of beneficial bacteria that live in your mouth.
> 
> Doctors analyzing plaque taken from the mouths of regular vapers found that their microbiomes had become “pathogen-rich,” Inverse reports, and that the bacteria had started to rapidly produce a layer of slime.
> 
> That horrifyingly-named “slime cloak” threatens the healthy bacteria that you want to live in your mouth while making it easier for disease-causing bacteria to latch on. As a result, the plaque samples from vapers in the study were as bad as those of patients with the severe gum disease periodontitis, according to research published Wednesday in the journal Science Advances.
> 
> “Most importantly, these changes happen within three to 12 months of vaping,” Ohio State University periodontist Purnima Kumar told Inverse. “This is the fastest change [to the oral microbiome] to a human behavior that we have observed so far, [including] diet, antibiotic use, smoking, [and] hookah.”
> 
> The slime cloaks themselves can form in just 24 hours, Kumar found.
> 
> It’s troubling news for heavy-use vapers, but it’s difficult to know what the long-term health impacts of this microbiome disruption will be, Inverse reports. Like with other experiments on e-cigarettes, the findings are so new that it’s difficult to extrapolate into the future.
> 
> “Vaping can potentially induce a whole host of different diseases than what we have been used to seeing with smoking because of the different inflammatory signals and their intensities,” Kumar told Inverse. “It is possible that our immune system will respond to it in ways we do not know and result in diseases that we have not commonly seen in the mouth.”


Im still choosing the lessor of two evils. Vaping being as evil as a dolphin and cigarettes a shark of course. They look the same but...nuff said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

I hope mt family dont get hold of this article. I've suffered for years with teeth issues and according to the best of the best i have some ossue with rapid plaque build up which causes the heeeeeele kak for my teeth. I'll be pinned against the world if my family find this. 

P.S my issues started at age 16, started vaping at 25 so i KNOW this is a kakpraat study and article.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## alex1501

Rob Fisher said:


> Vaped for 6 years + this is another story that seems like the brown stuff you see on a side walk!






You have "Kryptonite Green", "Purple Pink Slime" (Ghostbusters 2), scary title and words "scientists say".
It must be serious.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## mrh

Hooked said:


> https://futurism.com/neoscope/vaping-creates-slime-cloak-mouth-scientists
> 28 May 2020
> 
> "THIS IS THE FASTEST CHANGE [TO THE ORAL MICROBIOME] TO A HUMAN BEHAVIOR THAT WE HAVE OBSERVED SO FAR."
> 
> It turns out that vaping can wreak havoc on your oral microbiome, the ecosystem of beneficial bacteria that live in your mouth.
> 
> Doctors analyzing plaque taken from the mouths of regular vapers found that their microbiomes had become “pathogen-rich,” Inverse reports, and that the bacteria had started to rapidly produce a layer of slime.
> 
> That horrifyingly-named “slime cloak” threatens the healthy bacteria that you want to live in your mouth while making it easier for disease-causing bacteria to latch on. As a result, the plaque samples from vapers in the study were as bad as those of patients with the severe gum disease periodontitis, according to research published Wednesday in the journal Science Advances.
> 
> “Most importantly, these changes happen within three to 12 months of vaping,” Ohio State University periodontist Purnima Kumar told Inverse. “This is the fastest change [to the oral microbiome] to a human behavior that we have observed so far, [including] diet, antibiotic use, smoking, [and] hookah.”
> 
> The slime cloaks themselves can form in just 24 hours, Kumar found.
> 
> It’s troubling news for heavy-use vapers, but it’s difficult to know what the long-term health impacts of this microbiome disruption will be, Inverse reports. Like with other experiments on e-cigarettes, the findings are so new that it’s difficult to extrapolate into the future.
> 
> “Vaping can potentially induce a whole host of different diseases than what we have been used to seeing with smoking because of the different inflammatory signals and their intensities,” Kumar told Inverse. “It is possible that our immune system will respond to it in ways we do not know and result in diseases that we have not commonly seen in the mouth.”


----------



## mrh

I must say with all the misinformation coming from America about vaping I tend to turn a blind eye, but one needs to be alert. I do tend to think one should drink alot of water when in a chain vaping mood. Anyone notice more frequent dental issues since vaping? Last year I freaked cos I lost three fillings in as many months and was worried because I had become a frequent vaper (stopped being a dual user finally). Thought it may be the vaping. Pleased to say I think it was middle age related. Haven't seen the dentist since sept.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

mrh said:


> I must say with all the misinformation coming from America about vaping I tend to turn a blind eye, but one needs to be alert. I do tend to think one should drink alot of water when in a chain vaping mood. Anyone notice more frequent dental issues since vaping? Last year I freaked cos I lost three fillings in as many months and was worried because I had become a frequent vaper (stopped being a dual user finally). Thought it may be the vaping. Pleased to say I think it was middle age related. Haven't seen the dentist since sept.


There is no way vaping could be more harmful to your mouth than the flipping cancer sticks!
https://www.webmd.com/oral-health/guide/smoking-oral-health#1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Silo

Keep hydrated. Slime will hate that!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 197246


MMM now we know why she never smiles [vaping undercover]

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Agree with @Rob Fisher -this story smells.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silo

ARYANTO said:


> Agree with @Rob Fisher -this story smells.



Yeah. Let them compare what "IS THE FASTEST CHANGE [TO THE ORAL MICROBIOME]".

Comparisons that they didn't make:
A human with no change in diet or anything.
1 visit to a dentist.
A shot of 43% alcohol.
Non-smoker to smoker.
Smoker to non-smoker.

What they did, was make synthetic saliva to compare? I am tired of science these days, and will not even read their research... Rather ask my nearest high school drop out about facts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Silo said:


> Yeah. Let them compare what "IS THE FASTEST CHANGE [TO THE ORAL MICROBIOME]".
> 
> Comparisons that they didn't make:
> A human with no change in diet or anything.
> 1 visit to a dentist.
> A shot of 43% alcohol.
> Non-smoker to smoker.
> Smoker to non-smoker.
> 
> What they did, was make synthetic saliva to compare? I am tired of science these days, and will not even read their research... Rather ask my nearest high school drop out about facts.


From tomorrow the slime doesn't stand a chance ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silo

ARYANTO said:


> From tomorrow the slime doesn't stand a chance ...



Hahaha! Definitely will be cleaner afterwards!

Just thinking, that commercial juices have lots of sugar, that will make bacteria grow. I am sure if you use sugar to grow bacteria it will be more effective than not. But I am sure their tests are laughable and don't include such testing nevermind speculation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Silo said:


> Hahaha! Definitely will be cleaner afterwards!
> 
> Just thinking, that commercial juices have lots of sugar, that will make bacteria grow. I am sure if you use sugar to grow bacteria it will be more effective than not. But I am sure their tests are laughable and don't include such testing nevermind speculation.


Alcohol comes from sugars too

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Read this : Wear a special ring to signify if you have CV19 ...Same writer as the ''Slime'' story...
*Wearable Claims to Spot COVID Three Days Before Symptoms Appear.*
*https://futurism.com/neoscope/wearable-three-days-symptoms*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silo

Anyone have a mood ring? I lost mine and I don't know how I feel about it

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## zadiac

When I see something like this, I look for links to the actual research. If there are no links, it's bullshit and I ignore it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silo

zadiac said:


> When I see something like this, I look for links to the actual research. If there are no links, it's bullshit and I ignore it.



There is a research link. Skimmed some, and some parts... I could only say "good job".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcom27101982

ARYANTO said:


> Read this : Wear a special ring to signify if you have CV19 ...Same writer as the ''Slime'' story...
> *Wearable Claims to Spot COVID Three Days Before Symptoms Appear.*
> *https://futurism.com/neoscope/wearable-three-days-symptoms*


Wheres the *eye roll* reply emoji. 

You know...its actually the reason I changed careers. I was a journalist until I realised how much crap were forced to spew out to the masses. *sigh*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Silo said:


> There is a research link. Skimmed some, and some parts... I could only say "good job".



_I must've missed it then. Please post the link here._

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silo

zadiac said:


> _I must've missed it then. Please post the link here._



About the Microbiome.
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/22/eaaz0108

The mood ring I really don't think should be taken seriously. They can post an electronic schematic if they want us to believe anything there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

zadiac said:


> _I must've missed it then. Please post the link here._



It's hidden in there 

https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/22/eaaz0108

Haven't read it, but my common sense us telling me that anything you place in your mouth will change the oral flora to some extent. No big surprise there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## volcom27101982

zadiac said:


> _I must've missed it then. Please post the link here._


You know...I always also read between the lines along with the scientific research. It may be solid but sometimes theres a catch..like this one: 

"...and logging cognitive and psychological data on an accompanying app." (from the next article)

WHY would they need this extra information about you?!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And remember...that same science can prove that even scrambled eggs are bad for you. 

https://www.pcrm.org/news/blog/new-study-finds-eggs-will-break-your-heart

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982

Silo said:


> About the Microbiome.
> https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/22/eaaz0108
> 
> The mood ring I really don't think should be taken seriously. They can post an electronic schematic if they want us to believe anything there.


Scare tactics and sensationalism. And I agree with @Adephi.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## volcom27101982

Hooked said:


> https://futurism.com/neoscope/vaping-creates-slime-cloak-mouth-scientists
> 28 May 2020
> 
> "THIS IS THE FASTEST CHANGE [TO THE ORAL MICROBIOME] TO A HUMAN BEHAVIOR THAT WE HAVE OBSERVED SO FAR."
> 
> It turns out that vaping can wreak havoc on your oral microbiome, the ecosystem of beneficial bacteria that live in your mouth.
> 
> Doctors analyzing plaque taken from the mouths of regular vapers found that their microbiomes had become “pathogen-rich,” Inverse reports, and that the bacteria had started to rapidly produce a layer of slime.
> 
> That horrifyingly-named “slime cloak” threatens the healthy bacteria that you want to live in your mouth while making it easier for disease-causing bacteria to latch on. As a result, the plaque samples from vapers in the study were as bad as those of patients with the severe gum disease periodontitis, according to research published Wednesday in the journal Science Advances.
> 
> “Most importantly, these changes happen within three to 12 months of vaping,” Ohio State University periodontist Purnima Kumar told Inverse. “This is the fastest change [to the oral microbiome] to a human behavior that we have observed so far, [including] diet, antibiotic use, smoking, [and] hookah.”
> 
> The slime cloaks themselves can form in just 24 hours, Kumar found.
> 
> It’s troubling news for heavy-use vapers, but it’s difficult to know what the long-term health impacts of this microbiome disruption will be, Inverse reports. Like with other experiments on e-cigarettes, the findings are so new that it’s difficult to extrapolate into the future.
> 
> “Vaping can potentially induce a whole host of different diseases than what we have been used to seeing with smoking because of the different inflammatory signals and their intensities,” Kumar told Inverse. “It is possible that our immune system will respond to it in ways we do not know and result in diseases that we have not commonly seen in the mouth.”



I think the problem with the ridiculous amount of scientific information/consequences out there these days is that politicians are crossing that fine line between freedom and control by using it as an excuse to dictate our choices. The last 66 days clearly proves it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

What's that smell? like Bovine having a crap!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

I have been vaping this for a month now. THERE IS NO F!@#@! MOUTH SLIME

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amy

People making a living by trying to find fault with everything in existence...
Focusing on two or three cons and ignoring all the pros.
Well good for them for earning their pay cheques but what will be left of life if we have to cut everything out of life that is "Bad" or can kill us.
Lets stop sitting on chairs because they can also kill us...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hakhan

it does raise the question, Does vaping sweet juices have an effect on your dental health?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silo

Hakhan said:


> it does raise the question, Does vaping sweet juices have an effect on your dental health?



I am pretty sure sugar and sugar alcohols like PG/VG isn't good for your teeth.


----------



## Silver

I think vaping probably has some negative effects on the mouth and teeth
Especially if you vaping all the time and vaping a lot

But

If it’s between vaping and smoking I think there is no contest
Vaping wins in my book

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Ladies and gentlemen, please stop contradicting findings published in credible and most trustworthy publications such as science mag, rooi rose, huisgenoot and people magazine. These publications demand the highest degree of fact checking and will not publish anything not extensively supported by common opinion and verified by dumbbook. These people googled and studied for hours, even day's, to become scientists and it is an insult to their efforts and esteem when the grossly uninformed question the legitimacy of their findings.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------

